# Selling a Car: Bad Idea to Post VIN Number ?



## cucufata (Dec 17, 2010)

The last time I sold a car (online), people e-mailed me wanting the VIN number. Apparantly there is a way to research the history of the car (crash damage, etc...) by the VIN. I've never seen this actually done, only heard about it.

So this time I'm selling a car, and am considering simply posting the VIN number in the ad. Is this a bad idea?

Also, is this crash-history service available for free? I'd like to run the car myself, and see what the report has to say.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

They're using Carfax, most likely. It's not free.


----------



## cucufata (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks. Is there any reason to not post the VIN#?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I'd guess the wrong sort of people might use it for nefarious purposes. Maybe make a vin plate, using your number, for a stolen car or something.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

If anyone wants the vin, send via email if you do not want to post it. or get a copy of the carfax report yourself and send a copy via email.


----------

